# using rough cut lumber



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Any feedback on using rough cut lumber for a loft? I have a local business that does rough cut lumber to order and I could save a considerable amount of money using it but I want to be sure that it's safe for the bird's


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We just had a shed built. You will probably have to sand or plane it. What you want to use plain untreated pine or oak. Glue Is toxic and outgasses. Anything you would put in a smoker is probably ok. Do not use cedar or redwood or anything insect resistant because it will have manmade or natural toxins in it.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

cwebster said:


> We just had a shed built. You will probably have to sand or plane it. What you want to use plain untreated pine or oak. Glue Is toxic and outgasses. Anything you would put in a smoker is probably ok. Do not use cedar or redwood or anything insect resistant because it will have manmade or natural toxins in it.


Why would it have to be sanded or planed? And what would be wrong with using Redwood or Cedar?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cedar and redwood have aromatic toxins dangerous to birds. Planing orvsanding removes sharp edges.


----------

